# Eden baby carrier mei tai ROCKS



## GypsyGrin (Nov 7, 2006)

I had tried a back carry with my moby wrap a couple weeks ago, and it was a miserable experience for both Natalie and I. She fussed. I had a hard time wrapping her up. Neither of us enjoyed ourselves.

But carrying her on my back holds a lot of appeal; folding laundry etc is getting harder and harder trying to work around her. So after quizzing you guys I ended up buying an Eden mei tai baby carrier.

IT WAS WONDERFUL! Up she went, and off we went. I carried her for over an hour - right through doing dishes, training dogs, and folding a load of laundry. Wooohooooo!!! She was actually back there giggling through training dogs, the little imp. And pulling my hair, of course. Honestly I think she felt safer back there than she does on my front. She doesn't want to be worn facing in (she want to see where we're going), but with her on the front she's that much closer to the activity than I am - very "in her face". With her peeking over my shoulder she can still be part of everything that's going on, but she's buffered through me. She's very content in the front carrier, but I've never had her giggling like that before!


----------



## mamatoLL (Sep 28, 2006)

thats awesome. I love back carries!

I wanted to add though, that mobys are hard to w/ back carries but woven wraps rock!


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm loving my Eden baby carrier too! I felt a little silly buying it since I can make my own mei tai carriers (and have made several for myself already), but the fabric and design just looked sooo nice. And I am definitely not regretting it. It works great with my newborn, which I think is rare for a mei tai carrier. At least the ones I made would never work with a newborn without an insert of some kind. I love the softness, and the subtle stretch of the fabric. Haven't tried it on my back yet. . . but glad to hear that you're liking it that way too!

Lex


----------

